# $1000 for Screen Printing Setup



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all,
well this year I've been good enough and I received $1000 bonus at work
Now I already have a 15x15 heat press, a laser color printer, a C88+ w/standard ink cartridge, mug press, a Roland GX-24 etc, etc.
This is the situation, I been looking for some time the way to get a screen printing press. I was thinking on building one by myself, buy one color one station used, in craigslist or ebay, but I never thought of getting a package or starter kit for obvious reason, the lack of cash
Now that I am 1000 dollars richer I've seen at silkscreensupply this kit Semi-Pro Complete Screen Printing Setup and I wonder if anyone of you would recommend it.
Anyone know of a better deals elsewhere, what you like or not about packages like this.

Thank you and Happy Holidays.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I like the company, I bought a Riley 6/4 kit from them.

I've seen the press you are looking at. It is a low cost hobby press. Not a lot of adjustments.

Can you print shirts with it? Yes.
Will you be happy with it? I don't know how you want to use it.

The Riley 4/1 upgrade would give you a much better press for only $330 more. 

Give them a call and tell them how you want to use your press. They will give you good advice and support you after the sale.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

John S said:


> I like the company, I bought a Riley 6/4 kit from them.
> 
> I've seen the press you are looking at. It is a low cost hobby press. Not a lot of adjustments.
> 
> ...


Thanks for you reply..
I been doing my homework and couldn't find any other package like that around (on the Internet I mean).
Also, by selecting the *Econo 4 Color Press & Package*and upgrading it to the Riley Hopkings press, shouldn't it be a good start?
I'll be missing the flash dryer, and several other things that I might buy later.
My budget is $1000 for this, and I haven't started yet to marketing seriously my new business, until I learn as much as I can, so I feel I am selling quality t-shirts.
I am going to call them tomorrow (hope they are open).
Appreciate you help very much.

Marcelo

*
*


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been debating getting that package for some time now and hesitate every time im going to order it. i searched and searched and found that to be the best packag around price wise. let me know what they tell you. my problem that worries me is how it will hold registration and how long it will take to get registration since it does not have micro.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd look around the classifieds at screenprinters.net or on this forum, or on craigslist in cities within driving distance of your location. Try to get a good used press from a well known manufacturer, preferably a 6-color four platen press, and preferably one with micros, and preferably a floor model. You'll get more use out of it, and won't lose as much money when you go to upgrade. There are some deals out there. Additionally, package deals are not always the best expenditure of your money. You may get stuff you really don't need to get your feet wet in screenprinting. Add ink, screens and whatever else you need as the need arises. Don't have a buch of crap sitting around unused just because it came with a "package".


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

tpitman said:


> I'd look around the classifieds at screenprinters.net or on this forum, or on craigslist in cities within driving distance of your location.


I looked everywhere, nothing in Craigslist in Massachusetts,nor Ebay at least not $1000 or less and I am talking about the whole thing, inks, screens, squeegees, etc. and then there is shipping cost.



tpitman said:


> Try to get a good used press from a well known manufacturer, preferably a 6-color four platen press, and preferably one with micros, and preferably a floor model.


Again, it is out of my budget. I used that criteria when I bought the Roland GX24, but my resources are very limited now



tpitman said:


> You may get stuff you really don't need to get your feet wet in screenprinting.


Well, in this case I may need all that is included in the package.
And it is not much. Inks, screens, squeegees.
I will need to get (sometime later) a flash dryer.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Update : I ordered the Econo package from Silk Screening Supply, and upgraded the press to the Riley Hopkins, 4 color 1 station, today.
Mark was very helpful.
The press has to be ordered because they didn't have it in stock.
It is going to take two weeks or so to get the whole thing at my door.

Marcelo


----------



## Single Fin (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that heat gun used to cure the shirts? that has got to take forever to cure a shirt. I would say a flash unit would be a good investment if you plan on doing more than a few shirts.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> Update : I ordered the Econo package from Silk Screening Supply, and upgraded the press to the Riley Hopkins, 4 color 1 station, today.
> Mark was very helpful.
> The press has to be ordered because they didn't have it in stock.
> It is going to take two weeks or so to get the whole thing at my door.
> ...


Please let me know how you like the setup although i might buy one before you get yours, i think the people from silkscreening supply with be at the iss show in long beach and i am hoping they are going to offer some kind of trade show discount.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> Please let me know how you like the setup although i might buy one before you get yours, i think the people from silkscreening supply with be at the iss show in long beach and i am hoping they are going to offer some kind of trade show discount.


Good luck !! I am far away from most of the shows.


----------



## Gocnagai (Nov 19, 2008)

Any updates on the press? I am looking at this one as well.


----------



## OperationSackTap (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought I about a month ago. no real problems to date other then taking a while to get the registry marks to match


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought the $1000 package from silkscreeningsupplies.com and am pleased to say it paid for itself in the first month. I am now buying a 6/4 press and conveyor dryer, etc. I didn't want to invest a lot of money to start with to make sure this was something that I wanted to add on to my business. I have been very pleased with the press, but registering multi color jobs is a pain at first, but you get better with time. Flash curing is also a pain, but it gets the job done. I think to start off with, this is an excellent way to go. The instructional video is also very helpful.

Suzette70


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

how do you plan on drying your shirts if you dont have a flash dryer or conveyor dryer?


----------



## HelpRunMyShop (May 28, 2008)

Found this site check it out Hopkins


----------



## ddlaz (Aug 4, 2008)

I also bought this package. I think it was money well spent and I have nothing laying around that came with the kit.works well.


----------



## Gocnagai (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks all! I think I'm gonna cruise down and pick one up myself soon. I hear they have a 5% kickback promotion going on right now...any suggestions on how I should spend my $70 in store credit? I was thinking about different platens. Any suggestions?


----------



## ddlaz (Aug 4, 2008)

I would buy some film or different color inks


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I also would suggest you get a spare printer, if it uses dye ink better, and use it for printing your R-film transparencies.
With dye ink you get very dark blacks.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

im thinking of purchasing this as well. but was wondering how to micro-register for multi-color prints. 

any recommendations?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

fadzuli said:


> im thinking of purchasing this as well. but was wondering how to micro-register for multi-color prints.
> 
> any recommendations?


Ryonets table top press doesn't have micros.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

yeap i know that but was thinking how to get an accurate registration with the presses. my current space doesnt allow for big machines.


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

I started with that press...Honestly a great deal. I updated later with the dryer and larger flash. Far as regestrations it might be close to impossible. when lining it up you have to line it up to the left to make register. over all you will enjoy it.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

A hammer. No joke, I tighten the screen down when I get it close, and then tap lightly with a hammer on the sides, top, back of the screen, where ever I need to, to get it registered and then tighten everything down. Also, when I print my transparencies on a multi color job, I add an outline, or stroke, where the colors meet to give myself a little "play" room for registering. Hey, it works until I can get a bigger press.

Suzette70


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

HelpRunMyShop said:


> Found this site check it out Hopkins


This looks like an interesting site does anyone know any info on this company?


Beckmar Ink
http://www.beckmar.com


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

I have delt with them off an on for several years. If you use the rip for printing films the R film works great and is great price. I would use them for more but there is a 3 day ship it is easier for me to make a phone call here and have it deliverd in an hour or so...


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Now that's what I call service! I can UPS shipping the next day from a local supplier, but they only deliver to my area 1 day a week.

Suzette70


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

check this one... 6/6 for $999
6 Color 6 Station


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

It didnt look sturdy to me...yea it is 6/6 for a thousand buttttttt No... at least with the 4/1 you get everything to run the shop in your living room with good customer service


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

frankiko said:


> check this one... 6/6 for $999
> 6 Color 6 Station


Wow! Did anyone check out the prices on the sublimation inks? I might would try it again with those prices.

Could you tell if the press had micro registeration?

Suzette70


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

suzette70 said:


> Wow! Did anyone check out the prices on the sublimation inks? I might would try it again with those prices.
> 
> Could you tell if the press had micro registeration?
> 
> Suzette70


 yes, cheap sub inks and very good quality. i bought some of my machines from this supplier too... they work great. still working, no problem, so far...
i used to have 4/1 press but felt very limited with it so i bought 6/1.... when i saw this guy's 6/6, made me look into upgrading to it.... want one of that now.


----------

